# where do you all make ur websites



## milleniachyld (Apr 10, 2011)

im looking into starting a website where did you all create urs


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

I designed my own in dreamweaver learning through youtube tutorials.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I designed/coded my own as well, except for the ones that are ecommerce, for those I use zencart


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

I started a bigcartel.com store, and have steadily been learning html/css over the last 2 weeks to edit it to my liking. You get alot more control over content when you edit all aspects yourself instead using some program to do the coding for you.

Google and youtube are your best friend. Be patient. View as many shops as you can and take notes on what you think is awesome, and what you hate to see. Then make a site that reflects those values.

Cheers!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

bsdclothing said:


> You get alot more control over content when you edit all aspects yourself instead using some program to do the coding for you.


What program does the coding for you? Haven't heard about that one.


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

A program like dreamweaver mentioned above has the capabilties to let you visually edit your site, and it creates the code for you. Although you have the option to edit code with dreamweaver as well.

There are a ton of programs like that in existence.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You are mistaken dreamweaver does not create the code for you. If you use one of their pre-built templates, it is already coded for you, but if you don't, then you need to no HTML & CSS. I design my entire site in Photoshop, then slice it, bring it into Dreamweaver, then code it using CSS & HTML. If you don't no what you are doing, you will probably not even get the site off the ground, because dreamweaver will not just create code for you.


----------



## milleniachyld (Apr 10, 2011)

Geez that all sounds difficult lol well gotta get to learning lol


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I purchased a template and used Expressions Web to make slight adjustments and build the site. The cart portion is a SanMar subdomain site.


----------



## J Alexander (Apr 12, 2011)

Storenvy is another alternative if you're not too HTML/CSS saavy.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

milleniachyld said:


> Geez that all sounds difficult lol well gotta get to learning lol


 
I am just starting to research all of this myself. I found this review on software (rated #2) that I am considering. It sounds like it is user friendly for beginners. I can't vouch for it, but thought I would share what I found with you.

CoffeeCup HTML Editor 2011 - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## NotAshamed (Jan 17, 2011)

i hired WorshipJunkie Media. You can google it and find them. They are amazing! I'm not even counting my site. all of their work is perfection!


----------



## cwall (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to nit pick, but Dreamweaver does create code for you when you work in Design mode. I don't know many people who do that though because it doesn't do it well in my opinion. Theoretically it is a WYSIWYG program (what you see is what you get) that allows you to design without knowing much code. Of course, practically you'll be much better off with at least some basic coding knowledge. For the original poster, if you really want to design, create and maintain the site yourself, understand it is a biggggg project to do well as you will have a steep learning curve at first. Unless you are a gifted designer and are technically savvy, you should consider a good template package. Your focus can then be more on managing a business and producing shirts. Just my $.02. 




veedub3 said:


> You are mistaken dreamweaver does not create the code for you. If you use one of their pre-built templates, it is already coded for you, but if you don't, then you need to no HTML & CSS. I design my entire site in Photoshop, then slice it, bring it into Dreamweaver, then code it using CSS & HTML. If you don't no what you are doing, you will probably not even get the site off the ground, because dreamweaver will not just create code for you.


----------



## patchzone (Jan 27, 2011)

yes, zencart


----------



## Azi (Apr 20, 2011)

Been doing my research too on websites.. So far I registered at Big Cartel, Storenvy both are free I'm also considering Volusion as I'm in uk at Yokaboo..


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

i really suggest making it yourself. many people spend alot of money paying someone for what they could very easily do themselves. you could take the 500 bucks you had saved for a website and buy your first batch of inventory or invest in better printing equipment. i used a friends version of dreamweaver, but you can also use a free design program.. komodo is a really good one.

seriously though. i spent a week, after coming home from my day job and after workign on what i needed to print to make my website. it doesnt take much time. alot of website out there can be quickly and easily made in dreamweaver with knowledge you can find on the internet.


----------



## IntensityFG (Feb 20, 2011)

I personally used intuit websites, I pay $35 a month and have a simple store built in! And it's right on your website so there not going off your main site. That even includes a merchant account with them. So it is pretty cool and there always there to help you through anything!


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

I created my own site and have just started using Volusion for the store, we'll see how it goes cause its £30 a month but you get 24/7 live chat and they are awesome!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I used OpenCart for my store and purchased a template. My site is still a work in progress.

BlingZe


----------



## chanceimaging (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been very happy with GoDaddy


----------



## Micheal (Apr 9, 2011)

Save all your money and use Wordpress with WPeCommerce plugin, and a free theme.


----------



## verses (Sep 24, 2009)

I see a lot of potential with BigCartel. I think they will be adding Google checkout soon.


----------



## saulnier31 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you know a little about HTML, dreamweaver is your best friend. If you don't or have no patience, then it's probably better to first try something like zencart, oscommerce, etc. Especially if you are going to be doing an ecommerce website.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## artchitectii (Oct 3, 2007)

We started off with BigCartel (like most people it looks like!) but then we found Prestashop. Prestashop is GREAT. It's a full blown e-commerce solution that's open source (yup that means FREE). You just have to know HTML and CSS (and a little PHP) to customize it. Plus there are thousands of extensions you can download to really expand the usability of your store. You can download it at PrestaShop Free Open-Source e-Commerce Software for Web 2.0. 

Luckily I also own a web design business so I just built ours without having to pay someone!


----------



## FineLife (Nov 23, 2010)

Believe it or not if you have the time you can do it yourself. I learned by trial and error, Youtube, and Google the resources are out their but it's a lot of reading if your up for it.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

I made my online store On Front Street using Drupal 6 + Ubercart with some custom and add-on modules. The best thing is that the CMS software is free, you just have to know some basic html/php/mysql and then everything is smooth from there.

Drupal has the ability to scare as your business grows and the Drupal community is great on helping others solve any problems they make have. Google & Drupal.org search is your best friend....use it!

Email if anyone has questions. I'd be happy to help or point you in the right direction.

-Dan


----------



## Micheal (Apr 9, 2011)

onfrontstreet said:


> Drupal has the ability to scare


I agree LOL.


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

Michael, do you have a wordpress site? I'm about to embark on one, i've had a go at the Oscommerce, Zencart thing in the past - wordpress seems so straight forward with a brilliant forum.


----------



## Micheal (Apr 9, 2011)

I do have a Wordpress site with the WP E-Commerce plugin, but it's not live yet. Still making my own theme for it. Wordpress can do *anything*. And it is very straight forward. bbPress (the forum for it) is being updated to a new version soon that will make it 10-times better. And with Wordpress, you get thousands of free themes and plugins. And you can almost google how to do anything and everything with Wordpress, because everything is documented and has already been done before.


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, i'm doing some tutorials, but be very careful with wpEcommerce plug-in, its riddled with problems. Check it out on the forums, - even when you pay for the gold cart. 

Word is stay away. Go for shopp or eshop. (both free)


----------



## mav3r1cksandy (Feb 28, 2010)

this is my site ( still building ) Teenbandar


----------



## milleniachyld (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone I'm not familiar at all with html or c++ but I'm always willing to learn and love reading. So if you can post some of the sources you used I would appreciate it!


----------



## calisyde (May 19, 2011)

Use wordpress it is the easiest to start. You can see how mine works by going to Cali Syde Original | California Clothing


----------



## sawtooth420 (Jun 26, 2010)

milleniachyld said:


> Thanks everyone I'm not familiar at all with html or c++ but I'm always willing to learn and love reading. So if you can post some of the sources you used I would appreciate it!


This please


----------



## linlazo (Jun 20, 2011)

i suggest use wordpress + ecommerce solution or Magento. 
Magento rocks. 

they provide back end where you can edit your content, add/edit/delete products and provide you seo options to increase your traffic for organic search engine. hardcode css and html requires too much time and technical knowledge to develop a site.

just my two cents again.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

I would check out Ubercart, the Free Open Source E-Commerce Shopping Cart Solution / Software for Drupal, E Commerce to get started using Drupal/Ubercart. It's open source so its free to use. If you do not know any basic HTML/CSS/database stuff i would hit up Elance or Odesk to get someone to build one for you. Or I could do it for you if you are looking for something similar to my store On Front Street


----------



## kojac (Mar 28, 2011)

wordpress is the way to go and it will be here for many years to come.


----------



## sawtooth420 (Jun 26, 2010)

Another really cool program that allows you to totally customize your own website, embed videos, use flash, java, HTML, choose your own shopping cart, helps work with google adwords, and you can pick your own host is a program by *Serif* called *WebPlus X4*. Check out the tutorials, forums, and other stuff. You can totally customize and manage your own site while the program writes code for you, or you can add code of your own if there is stuff you want to add. It takes a lot of leg work out of it. I strongly suggest checking it out.


----------



## MUK (Dec 2, 2010)

We used photoshop / dreamweaver.

It uses bigcartel's frontend to work but the site is fully custom.


----------



## cwall (Mar 20, 2010)

another plug for wordpress, all my stuff moving over that way now.



linlazo said:


> i suggest use wordpress + ecommerce solution or Magento.
> Magento rocks.
> 
> they provide back end where you can edit your content, add/edit/delete products and provide you seo options to increase your traffic for organic search engine. hardcode css and html requires too much time and technical knowledge to develop a site.
> ...


----------



## wekushexclusives (May 31, 2012)

Why don't you try to sign-up with X-cart: PCI-DSS compatible Shopping Cart Software & Ecommerce Solutions: X-Cart. Free shopping cart trial is available..


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I used Magento to create my website, there are a lot of templates and extensions available to customize and add more features to your website. It has a steep learning curve, but once you figure it out it's easy to manage all of your products.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

For which purpose you need this site mean to ask for online business or just for company site ? If is this online business purpose then hire a web developing company for a professional site in return you'll got the customers well. If is this for only company site then use wordpress for this purpose, very easy to install and use.


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm using WordPress with a premium theme and woocommerce. Woo is great, I would recommend that all day. You don't need to know coding, though there will be kinks with almost any linking of plugins and themes you do, so a basic understanding helps. I know HTML, and if you don't it would take maybe a day tops to learn. That's all you really need to know, because then you'll start to pick up on certain things in the coding.


----------

